# Too much metabisulfite



## BeginnerMark (Oct 9, 2015)

I put too much metabisulfite in my 6 gallons of wine after I racked it  what are the consequences? I put 1/4 tsb 3 times because it spilled a bit


----------



## ceeaton (Oct 9, 2015)

What kind of wine is it? What is the pH? In general if it is done fermenting I don't think it will hurt anything unless you were going to attempt to put it through a secondary MLF. Age will take care of it. Splash racking could also help. But time is on your side (crap, now that song is going through my head).


----------



## BeginnerMark (Oct 9, 2015)

Red wine welchs super sugar... Done fermenting and has cleared totally... Currently In a secondary... I want to bottle it asap!


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 9, 2015)

You said "1/4 tsb." Did you mean "teaspoon" or "tablespoon"?

3/4 teaspoon (tsp) is a lot. 3/4 tablespoon (Tbsp) is a real lot.


----------



## BeginnerMark (Oct 10, 2015)

1/4th Teaspoon per 5 gallons... I put way too much
I put at least a full teaspoon


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 10, 2015)

Can you splash rack twice then bottle - 

How long do you have to bottle ? Wait till you have to - I am sure that you need the carboys for the fall production 

If you are going to bottle use 1 tsp of meta and 1 tsp of citric acid per gallon of water for your sanitizer for your bottles


----------



## BeginnerMark (Oct 10, 2015)

Yea I can splash rack it a couple times! I was hoping to bottle it this weekend but looks like I'll have to wait till next weekend... The kmeta smell will wear off in the bottles over time too right?! 
Anyone else have a good solution to fix my stupid mistake


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 10, 2015)

BeginnerMark said:


> Yea I can splash rack it a couple times! I was hoping to bottle it this weekend but looks like I'll have to wait till next weekend... The kmeta smell will wear off in the bottles over time too right?!
> Anyone else have a good solution to fix my stupid mistake



SO2 wont go away once the wine is bottled, it may try to outgas, but since the wine is in a closed environment, there isn't any way for the gas to escape. When you open the bottle, it will smell (wonder how I know).

Splash racking or better yet, vacuum racking will get rid of it.


----------



## BeginnerMark (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks guys I'll splash rack and Degas then we'll see how it comes I don't have a vacuum racker sadly


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 13, 2015)

BeginnerMark said:


> Thanks guys I'll splash rack and Degas then we'll see how it comes I don't have a vacuum racker sadly


 

Save your pennies...best tool ever!


----------



## BeginnerMark (Oct 14, 2015)

Bottled yesterday night!!!


----------



## berrycrush (Oct 15, 2015)

1/4 tsp in 6 gal is about 45ppm, so a full tsp is about 180ppm total SO2.
You won't be able to tell the difference. The limit of total SO2 is like 300ppm? Ask anyone using barrels, they will tell you that a total of 200ppm is not over the top.


----------



## BeginnerMark (Oct 15, 2015)

thanks berrycrush!!! I bottled a couple days ago and I was so worried about the taste the k meta would leave but your reassured me and took all my worries away! 
Thanks a lot


----------

